# Focus T25 Workout - anyone done or doing?



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Just started doing this and finding it tough but worthwhile.

Just started my third week and so far I have lost 6lbs and my waist measurement has reduced by 3/4 an inch.

Haven't had to reduce my calorie intake that much either - just cut out the daily choc bar and the odd bag of crisps etc.

Overall please with the results and I only have to set aside 30 mins each day to do this:thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I found T25 to 'dancy' for me.

Try the new one - Max 30 or the original instanity.

Good effort for making gains though buddy


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Cheers for this - I will check it out.

Will finish off the T25 Core 5 weeks and see if I can get hold of a copy of Max 30.

Don't think I could manage Insanity yet!


----------

